# Computer not recognizing camera



## aprilbaby06 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello,

I am having so many computer problems today. Earlier someone helped me fix a malware problem and now I am hoping to get some help with my camera.

When I plug my camera (Canon PowerShot A85) into the USB port I get a message stating that the USB Device is not recognized. I tried reinstalling the software that came with the camera but that did not help. My ipod works fine...the computer recognizes it as what it is. Please help! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

what operating system are you using?
if it is xp or vista i am pretty sure you don't even need the cannon software. try uninstalling the software, rebooting, and plugging in the camera.


----------



## aprilbaby06 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello,

It's a problem with my camera. I took it to work today and got the same message. It's not recognizable. Any idea how to fix this? Thank you. The camera is operating fine.

It's a Canon PowerShot A85 and my operating system is Windows XP.


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

well if its your camera, there are a couple things you can do, like flash the firmware and all that, but if you aren't that computer literate i would just go down to your local computer shop and buy a multi-card reader for 10 bucks. then just pop out the card and use the reader when you want to transfer pics.


----------



## aprilbaby06 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the advice. Is this something I can buy at Circuit City or Best Buy? Again, thank yoU!


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

yes, you can get it at any best buy, fry's, circuit city. it should be something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609188
in the price range of 5-15 (don't pay more then 15).
I am assuming your computer has USB, when you go in just ask someone for an "external USB compact flash card reader (or a multi card reader that supports compact flash)"

*** btw, i am assuming your model of camera is compact flash (since i think my parents have the same one), to be save just bring in your card or camera and they will be able to tell you what kind of card it is, but most multi card readers can read any card.


----------



## aprilbaby06 (Nov 5, 2007)

Super! Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You can even buy it at Walmart
Vicks


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Since you have Compact Flash and will now be transferring the card between reader and camera, be careful doing that. Some owners have been able to mangle the pins in the camera or reader by inserting card incorrectly and forcing it.


----------



## aprilbaby06 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rachaelschlink (May 1, 2008)

long story.
so i just got a kodak z1275 camera for my birthday about a month ago, and i love it!
the only problem is, i can't transfer pictures onto my computer. any help?
i have windows xp, and have had a kodak camera previously, and it worked just fine.
when i plug the camera in, it says the new hardware is ready to use, but i turn it on, and nothing happens. i have spent hours on the phone with kodak, and they just tell me to uninstall, and reinstall, which is obviously not effective.

any ideas?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. When you go to "MY COMPUTER" do you see another drive there that should be the camera?


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

welcome to TSG rachaelschlink 

im assuming youve gone into my computer (when the camera is plugged in and is on) and looked for the camera in the list of devices (alongside your hard drive and disc drives and all that). you be able to double click on it if its there and navigate through the folders to your photos. if its not there i would use the solution reccomended above "go to your local shop which sells electronic/computer stuff and buy a multicard reader". they're dead cheap and even though all 3 of my cameras work when plugged in to my PC i prefer to pop the card out and use my multi card reader as i find it easier and marginally faster.

EDIT: what acacandy beat me to saying


----------



## rachaelschlink (May 1, 2008)

thanks to both of you :]
i just ran disc cleanup, and disk defrag, then reinstalled kodak easy share, and all of the sudden, the camera was under my computer..so maybe my computer just had a brain fart? hahah and i just removed kodak easy share, and the camera is still under my computer, so everything is fixed! but thank you to both of you for your help!


----------



## kmwraw (Sep 16, 2008)

I also have a new Kodak z1275. I'm having trouble trying to use only the picture card and removing it from the camera and putting into the card reader but it doesn't want to cooperate. BUT, as for your problem that you mentioned just trying to save pictures, I believe it is pretty much set up to use Adobe as a default and when I connect the camera with the cables there's a screen that comes on asks how you want to save your pictures. I believe that Adobe is at the top of the list.


----------

